# CO2 Cylinder refill in Sydney



## MattSR (23/2/13)

Hi Guys,

I have a 6.8 kilo My Keg On Legs cylinder that I need to get refilled. Is there anywhere in Sydney that will do this while I wait? I don't like the idea of swapping the cylinder with another one...

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## pcmfisher (23/2/13)

I doubt anyone will do it while you wait.

What's wrong with swappping?


----------



## NewtownClown (23/2/13)

There are places, many aquarium shops, but good luck getting your whole 6.8 kilo of liquid co2. Many will just fill it with gas. Even then the bottle needs to be chilled as cold as possible to get a decent amount of gas in it.

Swap the bottle - I don't understand why you don't like the idea....


----------



## NewtownClown (23/2/13)

What's Brewing in Kograh do swaps


----------



## beerbog (23/2/13)

Kirrawee Home Brew will fill, you have to leave it though. h34r:


----------



## joshF (25/2/13)

Daves in North Sydney do the swap setup. I don't get what's not to like about the swapping system.

After all, when you bought the 'new' 6.8kg bottle, it was probably returned by someone else the prevoius week, then it was sent off to get refilled/refurbished and then you bought it. So no difference at the end of they day.


----------



## mikec (25/2/13)

Yep, swap it at Daves in North Sydney.
I get mine filled at an aquarium on Bourke St in Surry Hills but it's only 2.6kg.

Price-wise, swap or refill is usually about the same.


----------



## Phoney (25/2/13)

ESB peakhurst do fills, but you have to leave it overnight. Swapping is worth it just for saving to the hassle of two trips or standing around waiting for them to fill it.


----------



## NewtownClown (25/2/13)

mikec said:


> Yep, swap it at Daves in North Sydney.
> I get mine filled at an aquarium on Bourke St in Surry Hills but it's only 2.6kg.
> 
> Price-wise, swap or refill is usually about the same.


 Do you get a full bottle (or close to it) of liquid co2?
I only got 700 grams from the last visit to a local aquarium shop! $25! They just filled bottle to bottle. They said they would do the next two for free, but I wont go back.....


----------



## mikec (25/2/13)

NewtownClown said:


> Do you get a full bottle (or close to it) of liquid co2?
> I only got 700 grams from the last visit to a local aquarium shop! $25! They just filled bottle to bottle. They said they would do the next two for free, but I wont go back.....


Yep and they weighed it too, so no dodgy brothers.


----------



## MattSR (4/3/13)

Yeah good points, I'll just swap it and stop being precious


----------

